# Now this is why I got certified!



## Wyvernjack (Oct 20, 2007)

This actually happened in July of 2007, but I'm sure it was a call I'll NEVER forget.

It was for an 8 month old girl that had been left in the bathtub without a parent in the room. 

When we arrived she was taking 8 breaths per minute, was gray in color, cold to the touch. Heart rate wasn't good either, altho I really can't remember what it actually was. Her jaws were clenched and she was posturing inward.

There were 4 of us that responded from our volunteer fire department. I was the most inexperienced person there. So please don't think that I'm claiming any fame on this one. I just did what I was told.

We worked on the little girl, trying to force air into her lungs through her nose. It was starting to feel like it wasn't working, when she let out a little cry and her jaws relaxed. The oral airway went in, in a heartbeat.

She started to "pink up" and cry almost constantly. 

When the ambulance from the local hospital arrived we got her on her way as fast as possible.

She was home playing with her brothers and sisters a couple weeks later.

If I never go on another call, all the time studying and getting my EMT-B certification was worth it, because of this one call.


----------



## MayEMT (Nov 1, 2007)

*awesome!*

hey man thats great.....its moments like these that you realize its all worthwhile...keep it up and keep learning as much as you can  there is a lot more headed your way


----------



## princess (Nov 1, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE those moments!  Way to go!


----------



## aarathi (Nov 14, 2007)

I really congratulates you sudden action to take her in hospital, ohterwise it causes danger. We always take our decision quickly as possible.


----------



## firetender (Nov 14, 2007)

This may be the call that, 30 years from now, you remember when you ask yourself "Why did I invest all those years in that gig?"

...and you'll smile proudly...

and then laugh 'cause that was just the first!


----------

